# Positionsformat von Kart.Kystverket.no



## Jürgen D. (3. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein kleines Problem bei der Abstimmung
Karte mit dem Garmin GPS 60.
Welches Positionsformat muß ich bei Kart.Kystverket 
eingeben? Lat/Lon (DMM) finde ich nicht. Gehe ich
recht in der Annahme,daß es das ist:hddd.ddddd

Dann habe ich noch was anderes.Ich habe eine CD
Map 100 mit ganz Norge.Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob
ich da das richtige Format eingestellt habe.Hier ein
Bsp.59°12,91"   5°42,32" ist das hddd°mm.mmm" ?
Das hat aber eine Stelle mehr.

Danke


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. März 2010)

*AW: Positionsformat von Kart.Kystverket.no*

hallo jürgen,
wenn du dir bei kart.kystverket die punktekoordinaten anzeigen läßt ( schwarzer stecknadelkopf) und dann nach unten scrollst, dann steht da eindeutig DMM


----------



## Jürgen D. (4. März 2010)

*AW: Positionsformat von Kart.Kystverket.no*

Ist schon klar unten links steht das aber ist
hddd.ddddd  das dazugehörige Positionsformat?


----------



## antonio (4. März 2010)

*AW: Positionsformat von Kart.Kystverket.no*

lies mal hier

http://www.naf-infopool.de/index.ph...&catid=25:information&Itemid=160&limitstart=1



antonio


----------

